# Orbea at the Tour



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

Any idea what the Euskatel boys are riding at the Tour? Looks like Orcas mostly. It's been good to see the orange in the breaks over the past few days.

Mike


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

It looks like Iban Mayo is riding an Orca, but a lot of the other guys are on the Opal with the new '07 paint schemes that resemble the Orca.


----------

